# Star Wars SAGA: Treasure of the Dowager Queen (OOC)



## Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

(Recruiting is now closed)

I may be crazy, as Im currently running a Dawn of Defiance game, but I really love the SAGA ruleset. So Id like to start another Star Wars game.

This game was inspired by the Star Wars Underworld  graphic novel/comic. A game based in the frontier and underworld parts of the SW universe. Great deeds and threats await of course, but the motivations may be different.

Setting is 100 BBY. 
Characters will begin at level 2
3-5 players
No jedis- force sensitive characters are allowed
No droids
Core Rulebook only for now.
28 point buy
max credits at level 1

Max hp at first level. At each level after characters gain:

Noble and Scoundrel 4 hp + con modifier
Scout                     5 hp + con modifier
Jedi and soldier        7 hp + con modifier

Also, I would actually like no humans- the idea of runing an all "alien" game appeals to me. But if you really want to be a Mandolorian (or something similar) and have an interesting concept, I'll listen.

This game may have a more D&D feel to it. Your characters are free agents, mercs, bounty hunters, regulators, etc..not evil but trying to get ahead. Heroes, albeit reluctant ones.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 8, 2008)

Will you allow races from outside the Saga books? There are a few great online conversions for the Ultimate Alien Anthology which offers up close to a hundred extra species options.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Is this from Saga edition.com? Sure let me know what you have in mind-I'm open to discussion.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds interesting, I'm definitely interested. Got an idea for a Trandoshan Soldier who works for highest bidder as a mercenary.


----------



## possum (Jun 8, 2008)

This one would like to play a Barabel scoundrel.  That makez his tail shake.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok the trandoshan and the Barabel sound fine with me. A very reptillian vibe so far 

I was hesitant to include the conversions form Saga Edition but the community there does a pretty good job of checking each others work, so  an "unofficial" race is probably going to be ok.

There is also a document that has several other expanded races collected from various offical sources which can be found here. 

Opening the floodgates to include Alien Anthology species works for an this type of a  game. So go crazy y'all.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2008)

Goodness gracious, another SW game! I wants in! The only reason I didn't jump at your DoD was 'cause I'm already playing it. How about another 'Dosh? I've got this pilot character ready that I never got chance to play...

I'll just copy/paste the character from the older thread. The background needs some work to be done, since it has a passage about Clonewars but I'll see to it later:

[sblock=S'Sheer]Trandoshan Noble 1/Soldier 1
Destiny ?; Force 6
Init 7; Senses Perception 5(+2)
Languages: Basic, Dosh, Bocce, Rodese, Bothese, Huttese, Binary.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 17 (flatfooted 16), Fort 18, Will 13
Hp 33; Treshold 18
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 4
-Vibro-Axe 2d10+7
Ranged 2
-Blaster Pistol 3d6+1
Base attack 1
---------------------------------------------
str 16, dex 12, con 14, int 14, wis 8, cha 12

Talents: Wealth, Armored Defence

Feats: B=Toughness, N1=Linquistics, Weapon Prof.(Simple, Pistol), S1=Armor Prof.(Light), L1=Skill Focus (Pilot)

Skills: Deception 7, Gather Info 7, Initiative 7, Knowledge (Tactics) 8, Perception 5, Persuasion 6, Pilot 12, Use Computer 8

Possessions: Blaster Pistol 525 (Targeting Scope 100), Armored Flight Suit 4200 (Helmet Package 4000), Vibro-Axe 550, Credit Chip 100, Datapad 1000, All-Temperature Cloak 100, Utility Belt 500, Bandolier 100, Hip-Holster 25, Stun Grenade x2 525, (Credits=3075)[/sblock]

[sblock=Background & Description]Born to a wealthy clan of 'Dosh warriors S'Sheer has never felt poverty in his life, nor is he going to, thanks to the stipend his clan has given him. He was trained in traditional ways of 'Dosh, becoming a hardy warrior and was schooled to become officer. To get real battlefield experience he was sent with an mercenary-company to learn, but unfortunatily, the rest of the group got slaughtered in a battle against wookiees. S'Sheer was saved by a wandering stranger. He swore a life-debt as is customary for his people.

S'Sheer is quite reckless when let in the cockpit but his flying skills are no doubt extraordinary. He is not typical 'Dosh in that he is friendlier than his species' reputation but nevertheless he is as ferocious warrior as all his kin.

S'Sheer is short and agile for a 'Dosh, with almost black scales spotted with reddish tint. He has once lost an arm and for that reason his left hand and arm are a bit lighter shade than the other.[/sblock]


----------



## Diesel (Jun 9, 2008)

Another Dosh cool. Were going all reptillain.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 9, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Kyrssch . Trandoshan Mercenary]Kyrssch, Trandoshan Mercenary
Medium male Trandoshan Soldier 2
Force 6; Dark Side 0
Init +7; Senses Perception +1
Languages Basic, Dosh, Huttese

Defenses Ref 17 (flat-footed 16, +4 armor, +1 natural armor, +1 class, +1 dex), Fort 16 (+2 level, +2 class, +2 con), Will 12 (+2 level)
hp 43; Threshold 11

Speed 6 squares
Melee Vibro-Ax +6 (2d10+7) or Vibro-Ax +4 (3d10+7)
Ranged Slugthrower Rifle +3 (2d8+1)
Base Atk +2; Grp +6

Abilities Str 17, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8

SQ Darkvision, Limb Regeneration, Natural Armor 1, Bonus Feat (Toughness)
Talents Armored Defense
Feats Armor Proficiency (Light)*, Armor Proficiency (Medium)*, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)*, Weapon Proficiency (Rifles)*. Weapon Proficiency (Simple Weapons)*, Toughness, Weapon Proficiency (Advanced Melee Weapons), Rapid Strike
* Starting feats
Skills Initiative +7, Knowledge (Tactics) +7, Treat Injury +6, Endurance +8

Possessions Vibro-Ax (Licensed, 550), Slugthrower Rifle (Licensed, 330), Combat Jumpsuit (1500), Utility Belt (500), Medpac (100)
Credits 20
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

I had made a human force-user for the same game Blackrat was in.

I can change it's race and background, if you like:


```
Medium Human Jedi 1/Soldier 1
[B]Force[/B] 6 Dark Side 0
Init +8; Senses Perception +8
[B]Languages[/B] Basic, Sith
[B]Defenses[/B] Ref 15 (flat-footed 13), Fort 16, Will 15
[B]Hp[/B] 44; [B]Threshold[/B] 16
[B]Special Defenses[/B] -
[B]Speed[/B] 6 squares
[B]Melee[/B] lightsaber +2 (2d8) or
[B]Melee[/B] punch +2 (1d4) or
[B]Ranged[/B] Blaster pistol -1 (3d6) 
[B]Base Atk +2; Grp +2[/B]
[B]Abilities[/B] Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
[B]Talents[/B] Clear Mind, Armored Defense
[B]Feats[/B] Armor Proficiency (light), Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, simple weapons),
Skill Focus (Use the Force), Force Training
[B]Skills [/B]Acrobatics +8, Initiative +8, Perception +8, Use the Force +10

[U]Force Powers:[/U]
Force Thrust, Mind Trick, Move Object

[U]Equipment:[/U]
Lightsaber
Ritual Armor -> Light cortosis armor.
 This is fashioned by the Jensaarai themselves.
 Probably as expensive as a lightsaber.
 He has it, but will not use it untill much later in the game.
 It is a background thing

Ion Pistol                      250  licensed
License                          13
Stun Batton                    15
Mace                              50
Combat Gloves              150

Blast Helmet and Vest    500

remaining: 222 credits
```
Marius is a human Jensaarai from the Suarbi system, in the Quence Sector, containing the planet Suarbi 7 and the primary star Suarbi. It is located in the Outer Rim between the Corellian Run and Rimma Trade Route.
After some "misunderstandings" between his force sect and the empire, the Jensaarai send him out to find other resistance groups aginst the emporer's rule. He is wary of other force-users and tries to keep his abilities secret. His secret possessions include his "ceremonial" armor, fashioned like a Corellian sand panther and his indigo lightsaber.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 10, 2008)

If you can have another player, i'd like to play as a bothan. (ed: if you'd rather have a twi'lek instead of a bothan that's cool as well)
I already have a character template ready which i used in another game.
And the story looks really cool...


----------



## Diesel (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok everyone seems to have good ideas so far. Im going to close recruiting. Wyntergyspy you are in and a Bothan sounds fine.

Walking Dad-although I said no Jedi, a Jensaari could fit in with the game concept. I'm mostly going for a "wild west" or "Firefly" vibe I guess. A groupn thats out for itself trying to make it on the Fringes, certainly not evil but perhaps a little shady. Although they each have a personal code and maybe a heart of gold ala Han Solo..

 Also, Ive been looking up the Ritual Armor. I cant find any official stats yet. I have seen stats for a Jensaari defender in the Saga Preview 3, and it lists the armor as +7. 

I'll allow you to have the armor for the cost and benefits of light armor. Later, if you wish to attune it or take a mechanics feat to modify it you can. I'm not trying to be unfair, but the ritual armor seems to be a specialized and unique piece of equipment for each user.

Also if you want to play as a human, thats ok. For aesthetics, I would prefer a non human if you feel like playing one, but Im not going to force a player into a role he doesnt want. 

Im going to add info in the first post of the thread concerning hp above first level. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

No problem with 'near human' (using human mechanics).

Because of the background restriction, I will nearly wear the amor. It is mostly for fluff. Any of your rulings are fine


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 10, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Also, Ive been looking up the Ritual Armor. I cant find any official stats yet. I have seen stats for a Jensaari defender in the Saga Preview 3, and it lists the armor as +7.



It seems to me that the armor of Jensaarai defender in Threaths of the Galaxy is just a normal Ceremonial Armor from the corebook.


----------



## possum (Jun 10, 2008)

The Jensaari, although being founded about 70 years after this game takes place, actually takes numerous species, so you don't have to be human.  There's Rodian and Anzanti Jensaari as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

oops I hadn't looked this up...


----------



## Diesel (Jun 11, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> The Jensaari, although being founded about 70 years after this game takes place, actually takes numerous species, so you don't have to be human.  There's Rodian and Anzanti Jensaari as well.




Thats actually a good catch possum. My EU -fu is weak, and I was actuallyt reading about the Jensaari today. I would allow a "grey jedi" perhaps a "proto" jensaari  who left the order. Perhaps not completely canon, but....

That would solve the armor problem


----------



## possum (Jun 11, 2008)

EU-fu...  Nice.  I'm pretty good when it comes to the EU, but not as much as the writer of adventure 4 or Luceno.

Character up tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Thats actually a good catch possum. My EU -fu is weak, and I was actuallyt reading about the Jensaari today. I would allow a "grey jedi" perhaps a "proto" jensaari  who left the order. Perhaps not completely canon, but....
> 
> That would solve the armor problem



Maybe one of those so-called "dark-jedi" who aren't actually dark-siders but who have been exiled because they were too drastic. I think there are canon-examples. Jolee Bindo? Or was he "grey"? Damn, their terminology is a bit scetchy when it comes to those who have left  

WD, maybe you could make him species that normally don't have many jedi. That way him leaving the order could be explained by not being able to fit in. For near-human, Echani could work. Or go crazy and make another 'Dosh  (I'd love to see how the wookiee-jedi works in SAGA rules, but that's a bit stretching)


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2008)

I modified the background to fit better but I need to ask, would someone like a loyal 'dosh friend. One of the reasons why S'Sheer haven't returned home is the lifedebt, and I'd like to try roleplaying this aspect. Preferably a non-'dosh... maybe your grey-jedi WD, wink wink . (Though at this I hope you don't go with the wookiee idea above )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm, Echani dark Jedi with dosh friend sounds cool. I will perhaps change the character background to reflect his "new" origin and it's crunch a bit. (Getting rid of armor feats and maybe change to Jedi 2 than taking a Soldier level.)


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Hm, Echani dark Jedi with dosh friend sounds cool. I will perhaps change the character background to reflect his "new" origin and it's crunch a bit. (Getting rid of armor feats and maybe change to Jedi 2 than taking a Soldier level.)



I did some EU-fu searching and it seems that the correct term would probably be grey-jedi for someone who's not with the order anymore but who's not dark-side user either.

If you go with Echani, you might consider unarmed combat feats also, to reflect his cultural emphasis. But that depends wholly on when he was taken to jedi and how long has he been exiled, and has he studied his own people at all.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Good catch. At least, my character already has a good Dex and Wis   



> ... [Echani] had better natural reflexes than stock Humans. They were also considered a more willful race, ...


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 11, 2008)

Allright, here he is...

KORDO DRAK'LAN

Male Bothan Scoundrel 2
Init +8; Perception +2
1.67m, 55 kh
Languages: Basic, Bothese, Huttese
Defenses: Ref +17, Fort +12, Will +16
hp=22 Speed 6sq Dam Threshold: 12
Str 10 Dex 16 Con 10 Int 12 Wis 12 Cha 14
Melee: Unarmed (1d4), Bayonet (1d8)
Ranged: Westar 34 Pistol +1 (3d8/2d8 s), 
Talents: Fool's Luck
Skills: Deception +8, Gather Information +13, Perception +12, Persuasion +8, Use Computer +7, Pilot +9
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Weapon proficiencies (Pistol + simple), Skill Focus (Gather Information), Skill Training (Pilot)
Equipment: Westar 34 Blaster Pistol (cost 900, .75 kg,Licensed), Bayonet, Utility Belt, datapad, long-range comlink, 2350 credits (chip)

BACKGROUND
Kordo can be typified as the scoundrel Lando would've been if he was to be non-human  Originally trained in the ranks of the Bothan SpyNet, Kordo honorably resigned in order to go and apply his skills in the smuggling trade. He got the chance to explore parts of the galaxy during his ways as a smuggler and, at one moment, found himself in charge of a ship (and even a small crew). Something...happened to the ship and Kordo now finds himself in between ships/jobs so to speak and is ready to ply his trade in a new venture...
He is always looking for new, interesting information and obscure knowledge and is very adventurous. Although he is a scoundrel, he is not without a heart and is known to have stood up occasionally for a 'lost' cause he believed in. He knows his way around the galaxy though and knows how to interact with all kinds of people...always seeking a chance to learn and to do business.

APPEARANCE
Sort of standard height for a Bothan, wears a regular spacetrader outfit, with the addition of a long, black trenchcoat. His Blaster can be seen dangling at his side, and he hides a bayonet under his clothing (for when melee combat gets ugly).


((If we already have a pilot, Kordo can also act as co-pilot if needed. Or we can take turns))

Make sure to tell me if i overlooked something or made an error..
Also the Westar-34 pistol is from saga-edition.com It's slightly stronger than a regular one, and it costs 900 creds. I've deducted my equipment from my starting cash.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 11, 2008)

Blackrat, you do know that Trandoshans don't make life debts, right? Not to say there couldn't be an exception but since it is a Wookie only cultural thing he'd probably have to be heavily influenced by the Wookie's somehow.


----------



## possum (Jun 12, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Blackrat, you do know that Trandoshans don't make life debts, right? Not to say there couldn't be an exception but since it is a Wookie only cultural thing he'd probably have to be heavily influenced by the Wookie's somehow.




Yeah, they do.  Slyssk in the Knights of the Old Republic comics series swears a life debt to Gryph after the Snivvian saved his life.  It's part of their culture.  Heh, more EU-fu.

Sorry for the unoriginal name, but I can't find a generator for Barabel names like I can with Bothans, Duros, Twi'leks and others.

***

Tesar

Medium Male Barabel Scoundrel 2
Force 2; Dark Side 2
Init +8; Senses Perception +6
Languages Basic, Barab

Defenses Fort 13, Ref 18 (Flat 16), Will 13.
HP ??; Threshold 13

Speed 6 squares
Melee Claw +3 (1d6+3) or
Melee Bite +3 (1d6+3) or
Melee Tail +3 (1d8+3) or
Ranged Blaster rifle +3 (3d8+1)

Base atk +1, 

Abilities Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12.
Talents Fool's Luck
Feats Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Weapon Proficiency (rifles)
Skills Deception +7, Initiative +8, Perception +6, Persuasion +7.


After leaving his home, Tesar has never looked back.  It isn't that he misses his family and friends, it's just that he's found a lot more interesting things out in the galaxy.  Turning to a life of crime, Tesar pulls upon the stereotypes of his species, acting like a generic hired grunt to others despite his own aspirations to start his own gang of outlaws.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Walking dad hows this for echani stats (as a near humnan race) .

I originally posted an unofficial version of the echani. However I think its not very well balanced. Heres my version which reflects their unarmed and martial background and prowess. 

Let me know what you think.

[sblock]ECHANI
(Silver-haired near human)
Size: Medium
Speed: 6 squares.
Combat Ready: An echani may reroll any Initiative check, but she must take the second check result.
Echani gain Martial Arts I as a bonus feat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 12, 2008)

I am just checking in before heading out to work. However when I get home I might change my character to another race, since I wasn't planning on being part of a race with honour and honour depts and such. Maybe I should use EU-fu and not just what the Core Rulebook said about the race.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont have my book available but I could have sworn the rulebook of one of the RCR books mentioned such debts among trandoshans as well. Not sure, but regardless, its plausible just as a character background thingee.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 12, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> I dont have my book available but I could have sworn the rulebook of one of the RCR books mentioned such debts among trandoshans as well. Not sure, but regardless, its plausible just as a character background thingee.




There might be something in a book somewhere, but I just read over the description of the race in the SW Saga book and that one had no mention of honour. Honour is for wookies, Doshies are brutal, violent and driven.

Anyway, I'll consider it, been having several interesting ideas other than the Dosh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Walking dad hows this for echani stats (as a near humnan race) .
> 
> I originally posted an unofficial version of the echani. However I think its not very well balanced. Heres my version which reflects their unarmed and martial background and prowess.
> 
> ...




I'm fine with this. It seems not better or worse than human.

Working on revised stats and background (changed race, one class, grey jedi, dosh firnd... ok, it seems to be a complete new character    )


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> (changed race, one class, grey jedi, dosh firnd... ok, it seems to be a complete new character    )



I have no idea what you mean by that  . Yeah, I needed only to chance two lines in the background and need to calculate abilities again. You could almost start from the scratch


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> There might be something in a book somewhere, but I just read over the description of the race in the SW Saga book and that one had no mention of honour. Honour is for wookies, Doshies are brutal, violent and driven.
> 
> Anyway, I'll consider it, been having several interesting ideas other than the Dosh.



Yeah, I just used my EU-fu  on the background. Wookiees and 'Dosh are actually quite similar culturally. Both are quick to anger, and honour-bound races. In D&D terms you could probably call wookiees LG or LN and 'dosh LE . But S'Sheer is a bit more open and friendly than other 'dosh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the crunch alright?
I will doublecheck the wiki before posting background   


```
Medium Echani Jedi 2
[B]Force[/B] 6 Dark Side 0
Init +8; Senses Perception +8
[B]Languages[/B] Basic, Echani, Sith
[B]Defenses[/B] Ref 16 (flat-footed 13), Fort 14, Will 15
[B]Hp[/B] 44; [B]Threshold[/B] 16
[B]Special Defenses[/B] -
[B]Speed[/B] 6 squares
[B]Melee[/B] lightsaber +2 (2d8) or
[B]Melee[/B] punch +2 (1d4) or
[B]Ranged[/B] Blaster pistol +4 (3d6) 
[B]Base Atk +2; Grp +2[/B]
[B]Abilities[/B] Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
[B]Talents[/B] Force Intuition
[B]Feats[/B] Weapon Prof (Pistols), Force Sensitivity*,
Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, simple weapons)*,
Martial Arts I*, Force Training
[B]Skills [/B]Acrobatics +8, Perception + 8, Use the Force +8

[U]Force Powers:[/U]
Force Thrust, Mind Trick, Move Object

[U]Equipment:[/U]
Ion Pistol                      250  licensed
License                          13
Stun Batton                    15
Mace                              50
Combat Gloves              150
Lightsaber

remaining: 722 credits (from 1.200)
```

Combat Ready: An echani may reroll any Initiative check, but she must take the second check result.
Echani gain Martial Arts I as a bonus feat.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

I will begin looking over characters soon, been busy last two days. Here is my opening crawl, to give you a better idea of the game:


Star Wars: Treasure of the Dowager Queen
 Episode I: The Scorekeeper's Trophies


Outrage! That words dances on the lips of the citizens of the planet TRANDOSHA. From the temple of the SCOREKEEPER, the Trandoshan patron deity,
 brazen thieves have stolen sacred relic trophies. The hunt begins for these defilers to score points with the godddess and redeem the sacrilege.

Meanwhile, high over the moon ALARIS PRIME, two opposing squadrons of ships stand locked in a stalemate. Tensions are high between the TRANDOSHANS and WOOKIES over rights to the moon
and armed conflict between the bitter rivals and neighbors seems imminent.

On the surface of Alaris Prime, the denizens of the small Trandoshan outpost FORT HSSKOR find themselves stranded by the defacto blockade of the moon. For an enterprising few however, these circumstances mean not misfortune, but opportunity.....​


----------



## Diesel (Jun 13, 2008)

OK I know I read somewhere about debts- here's  the link from the web excerpt for the RCR  Ultimate Alien Anthology book.


The blurb is under "Personality" description.


So we have a Dosh, Echani, Bothan, and Barabel. sigh so much for my all reptile game 

Bialaska, I believe you are switching PCs and OutlawJT is still uncommitted. I'll look these over this weekend.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 13, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> OK I know I read somewhere about debts- here's  the link from the web excerpt for the RCR  Ultimate Alien Anthology book.
> 
> 
> The blurb is under "Personality" description.




Oh, okay, thanks.

Oh well, now to find a race that isn't having any such honour.

Would you allow Falleen as a playable race?


----------



## Diesel (Jun 13, 2008)

Sure I have no problem with the Falleen. The write up at Saga Edition.com seems ok with me.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 13, 2008)

After some consideration I think I'll just stick to my Trandoshan. Will just make sure I'm not saved by anyone and it'll be fine. Otherwise I might simply be one of those who doesn't put anything in those old stupid rules made by old stupid Doshies...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 14, 2008)

I recalculated the sheet with new ability scores. Should be right now. You should check through and let me know if there's anything wrong.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2008)

So... *cough*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone looked up my crunch? Does it sound alright?


----------

